
Show HN: I created Habitday - Habits to be done Today - kukuhsain
https://habitday.app/?ref=hn
======
kukuhsain
Hi HN,

Imagine that you want to build some habits. Let me help:

1\. Wake up early

2\. Build side project

3\. Come to work early

etc.

Wake up early? Well, you need to do this everyday. Build side project? I think
you don't need to do it daily. Probably only on weekend. Come to work early?
Of course you only need to do it on workdays.

That's why Habitday is created. To let you build habits by focusing on your
today's habits. If today is Saturday, then you don't need to be bothered by
"come to work early" habit, right?

